# Phishing iCloud - Localiser mon iPhone ?



## DG33 (26 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu successivement 3 alertes dans la boite eMail associée à mon compte familial iCloud/Localiser.

Dans un Français impeccable on m'écrit ceci :
*Mode Perdu activé sur « iPhone 5  »*





Mode Perdu activé sur « iPhone 5  ».
Cet appareil a été mis en mode Perdu à 19:06 le 24 février 2016. Le mode Perdu active la fonction Service de localisation. Les apps comme Localiser mon iPhone pourront utiliser la position de votre iPhone jusqu’à ce qu’il soit déverrouillé.
Utilisez l’app Localiser mon iPhone sur un appareil iOS ou rendez-vous sur icloud.com/find depuis un Mac ou un PC pour prendre des mesures supplémentaires.






iCloud est un service fourni par Apple.  Identifiant Apple  |  Assistance  |  Conditions générales  |  Engagement de confidentialité  
 Copyright © 2016 Apple Distribution International, Hollyhill Industrial Estate, Hollyhill, Cork, Republic of Ireland.  Tous droits réservés.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Puis on m'écrit (à 2 reprises) ceci :
*Une alerte a sonné sur « iPhone 5  »*




Une alerte a sonné sur « iPhone 5  ».
Une alerte a sonné sur l’appareil « iPhone 5  » à 19:06 le 24 février 2016.
Utilisez l’app Localiser mon iPhone sur un appareil iOS ou rendez-vous sur icloud.com/find depuis un Mac ou un PC pour prendre des mesures supplémentaires.






iCloud est un service fourni par Apple.  Identifiant Apple  |  Assistance  |  Conditions générales  |  Engagement de confidentialité  
 Copyright © 2016 Apple Distribution International, Hollyhill Industrial Estate, Hollyhill, Cork, Republic of Ireland.  Tous droits réservés.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Et enfin on m'écrit ceci :
*« iPhone 5  » a été trouvé*












« iPhone 5  » a été trouvé à 19:06 près de cet endroit : Gansu Chine.
Le dernier emplacement signalé pour votre iPhone restera disponible pendant 24 heures.

 

 Afficher la position 






iCloud est un service fourni par Apple.  Identifiant Apple  |  Assistance  |  Conditions générales  |  Engagement de confidentialité  
 Copyright © 2016 Apple Distribution International, Hollyhill Industrial Estate, Hollyhill, Cork, Republic of Ireland.  Tous droits réservés.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
J'ai bien un "iPhone 5" associé à mon compte familial iCloud/Localiser, qui a été volé à ma fille il y a 2 ans en Chine, que j'ai mis de suite en mode perdu, qui a été localisé plusieurs fois (mais pas depuis 1 an), que je tente parfois de faire sonner, et auquel j'envoie un hypothétique message (enfin, une bouteille d'octets dans une mer numérique...), et que je n'efface pas...
Mais bon, méfiance, car je suis OK pour recevoir un eMail "iPhone 5 a été trouvé" (mais bon, ça date la dernière fois que je l'ai déclaré perdu..."), mais sinon méfiance, car qui à part moi lorsque je suis loggé via la fonction "Localiser" sur un autre iDevice ou sur www. iCloud.com peut déclencher un eMail "Mode perdu activé" puis "Une alerte a sonné" ?
Qui d'autre pourrait activer le mode perdu et faire sonner ce téléphone ?

Le visuel de la première image d'iPhone est douteux (et son lien également)
Emetteur : noreply@insideicloud.icloud.com (douteux)
Liens : tous semblent authentiques, sauf ceux des images... et celui permettant d'afficher la position...
Pourtant pas de vrai faux site me demandant de me logger.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Gwen (26 Février 2016)

Ça ressemble clairement à une tentative de Phishing. Le mieux est de ne cliquer sur aucun lien et de se rendre dans ton interface iCloud et voir si tout semble normal.

L'adresse d'expéditeur est déjà une bonne indication que ce n'est pas les services d'Apple qui ont envoyé ce message.


----------



## DG33 (26 Février 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Ça ressemble clairement à une tentative de Phishing. Le mieux est de ne cliquer sur aucun lien et de se rendre dans ton interface iCloud et voir si tout semble normal.
> 
> L'adresse d'expéditeur est déjà une bonne indication que ce n'est pas les services d'Apple qui ont envoyé ce message.



Ouaip !
C'est super bien fait et imité.
Cependant, hormis les images qui doivent remonter des trucs vers le site du pirate, je ne vois pas comment ils peuvent me pomper des infos puisqu'il ne semble pas y avoir de faux site où renseigner mes identifiant + mot de passe iCloud...
Donc à quoi ça sert ?
A endormir peut-être, pour une prochaine vague ?


----------



## Macounette (27 Février 2016)

Si j'étais toi je signalerais cette suite de mails à Apple.


----------



## samised (27 Février 2016)

Spam directe! tentative de phishing pour récupérer plus tard certaines données qui permettront a celui qui la trouvé de désactiver iCloud grâce a des services que l'on peut trouver sur des sites de ventes en lignes peu regardant. Donc méfiance et pensez a activer la vérification en deux étapes depuis le site iCloud.com cela vous évitera toute mauvaise surprise.


----------



## les_innommables66 (27 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,

L'adresse "insideicloud.icloud.com" est un sous-domaine du domaine iCloud.com qui est bien géré par Apple.
Si le message vient réellement de cette adresse, que les liens sont corrects, ce n'est peut-être pas du fishing.

Connecte toi sur iCloud.com directement et utilise la fonction "localiser mes appareils" pour voir ce qui t'est dit.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## asticotboy (27 Septembre 2019)

Salut la compagnie,

A priori j'ai subi la même chose... ce matin pendant la douche, l'iPhone se met à sonner avec le message "ALERTE LOCALISER MON IPHONE"

Puis 2 mails reçus...





Pas assez réveillé, j'ai cliqué... puis entré mon numéro de tel...
Et vu qu'il ne se passait rien et que le café commençait à faire effet, j'ai compris que je venais de faire une connerie (à priori pas si grave, mais connerie quand même)

Donc à mon arrivée au bureau, je suis allé changer mon mdp iCloud depuis mon PC via iCloud.com.
Chose étrange, mon code n'était pas le bon, et impossible de savoir si c'est simplement parce que je ne m'en rappelais plus ou s'il a été modifié par un tiers...


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2019)

Donc tu penses que les deux messages ci-dessus sont une tentative de phishing? Ils ont l'air plus vrais que nature  Cette adresse mail "My Find" ça ressemble à quoi?


----------



## asticotboy (30 Septembre 2019)

Salut

Les adresses sont les suivantes :
Je reçois l'alerte "localiser"
My Find => noreply@email.apple.com

Puis le message d'Apple
APPLE => appleid@id.apple.com (c'est cette adresse qui me parait louche)

Après avoir changer mon mdp iCloud via PC depuis le bureau, je reçois un mail  d'Apple
APPLE => noreply@email.apple.com


----------



## Macounette (30 Septembre 2019)

Ces adresses sont légitimes.
Faudrait vérifier le "reply-to" car on a déjà vu des tentatives de phishing soi-disant provenant de appleid@id.apple.com mais avec un reply-to vers une adresse qui n'avait rien à voir avec Apple.

Si tu penses être victime d'une tentative de phishing tu peux forwarder le mail suspect à reportphishing@apple.com.


----------



## asticotboy (30 Septembre 2019)

Ok top !
Je vais faire suivre au cas où...


----------

